# FA died D:



## Poink (Oct 28, 2007)

My page doesn't work anymore
And whenever I try to visit other peeps, it doesn't work
I get a blank page
:C What's happening ?


----------



## imnohbody (Oct 28, 2007)

No idea, I just noticed that myself, a minute ago.

I tried connecting both with and without the hosts file modifications mentioned elsewhere in this subforum, and in Firefox 2.whatever all I get is a blank page.


----------



## Emil (Oct 28, 2007)

Same deal here. Refreshing isnt working and neither is clearing da cookies.


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 28, 2007)

I get the blank page as well... 

-MMM-


----------



## Magnus (Oct 28, 2007)

yup me too. Seems someone stole FA O_O


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Oct 28, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> My page doesn't work anymore
> And whenever I try to visit other peeps, it doesn't work
> I get a blank page
> :C What's happening ?



same for me but at least now know i,m not the only one ,when i got one it worked at first then when i was reponding to a comment i got the white screen and no matter what i do now the white screens all i get


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 28, 2007)

NOOO They be stealing my FA!!!

:evil:

-MMM-


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 28, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> What's happening ?



Someone set us up the bomb.



In all seriousness, I'm not sure on that, but I am sure we'll have an update sooner or later as to whats up.


----------



## Vgm22 (Oct 28, 2007)

*WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH!*


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 28, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> *WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH!*



LOL!  Well put.  

-MMM-


----------



## Poink (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, at last i'm not the only one
but that's rather scary.
No 404, nothing
only blank page...

Another /i/nvasion ?


----------



## ferinoch (Oct 28, 2007)

Could be a DDOS response. I wouldn't assume anything until we hear from an admin or something.


----------



## Vgm22 (Oct 28, 2007)

marmelmm said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx! ^^ It's like *BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH* for computers, but white and for FA. Hell I long for a 500 Internal server error screen, but NOOO! *WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH!*


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah what the hell is going on?


----------



## Emil (Oct 28, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Oh, at last i'm not the only one
> but that's rather scary.
> No 404, nothing
> only blank page...
> ...



If that were it, what could they do that would have these results?


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah what the hell is going on?


----------



## Rhari (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm having the same problem


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 28, 2007)

The site has been slow as anything all day... or at least it has for me.  Anybody else having that issue?


----------



## aterphasma (Oct 28, 2007)

Many things are going on, but I'd be willing to bet there's something wrong with the server. *nods wisely*


----------



## Emil (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, at least now I have no excuse not to be drawing, since the forums arnt that hot right now anyway.


----------



## Rhari (Oct 28, 2007)

cassandrarising said:
			
		

> The site has been slow as anything all day... or at least it has for me.  Anybody else having that issue?



I didn't notice it. I am finding the forums slow but I didn't find the site slow >>


----------



## Poink (Oct 28, 2007)

The site was good for me
only the forum was a little slow


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 28, 2007)

?

FA needs a band-aid?


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 28, 2007)

IT'S....DDDDEEEEEAAAAADDDDD
no seriously, we deserve to know what's happened. I was trying to upload something.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 28, 2007)

Obviously, it's the 7channers.

And the /b/-tards.

And the religious zealots.

And the fur haters.

And Vegex.

IT'S BEEN HALF AN HOUR TIME TO PANIC D:


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 28, 2007)

aterphasma said:
			
		

> Many things are going on, but I'd be willing to bet there's something wrong with the server. *nods wisely*



It's pining for the fjords!  Beautiful plumage, the IBM Blue!


----------



## aterphasma (Oct 28, 2007)

marmelmm said:
			
		

> aterphasma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god, man, not the fjords! Anything but the fjords! Erm... >__>

I believe I'm coming to the point of sadness. We'll see.


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 28, 2007)

marmelmm said:
			
		

> aterphasma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not pining, its passed on!


----------



## Opticon (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, and just as I decide to register, too. Humorous.


----------



## aterphasma (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, sad for me... I didn't get it until you said that... I lose points...


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 28, 2007)

Currently getting in contact with the coders to figure out what's going on.  Hold tight folks.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 28, 2007)

*tinfoil hat*


----------



## Vgm22 (Oct 28, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Currently getting in contact with the coders to figure out what's going on.  Hold tight folks.



-holds on for dear life waiting to hear what's going on with FA-


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 28, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Currently getting in contact with the coders to figure out what's going on.  Hold tight folks.



*fap fap fap* - Oh, wait.  That's probably not what he meant.  (embarrassed look)  Never mind.  

-MMM-


----------



## erete (Oct 28, 2007)

yup, it's dead, and now I'm board again (as usual), and using two game sites to make up for the lack of stuff to do.


----------



## Rhari (Oct 28, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Currently getting in contact with the coders to figure out what's going on.  Hold tight folks.



YAY DAMA! :3


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 28, 2007)

In the meantime, for your entertainment pleasure:

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Frank_Zappa

-MMM-


----------



## FirestormSix (Oct 28, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Currently getting in contact with the coders to figure out what's going on.  Hold tight folks.




...Will be waiting !    ..in the mean time can i join you in your Lab ?


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 28, 2007)

hahahahahaha.....


----------



## Yuki_Fox (Oct 28, 2007)

Well at least it's not just me ^^;; I wonder what's goin on.


----------



## Lucareon (Oct 28, 2007)

Was wondering myself.  Seems it's everyone having this problem.  Hope it gets fixed.


----------



## Twile (Oct 28, 2007)

Christ, guys. Play the Crysis demo or something. Browse Wikipedia. Take a break from FA for a few minutes or hours


----------



## rednec0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Another /i/nvasion ?



it wouldn't be another one since 420chan lost their /i/ board recently; unless this supposed DDoS attack was schemed in the IRC


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Fur Affinity: The website that apparently holds the key to life, the universe, and everything, based on the unbelievable amounts of BAWWWWWWWWWWW that I'm seeing from A FREAKING HOUR AND A HALF of downtime.


----------



## cobalt (Oct 28, 2007)

Yuki_Fox said:
			
		

> Well at least it's not just me ^^;; I wonder what's goin on.



It is a little odd. If the server were offline, or down, then I'd expect to get the "server not found" style of error. This just seems to be serving a blank page, with no HTML code.


----------



## Vivix (Oct 28, 2007)

O GOD FA HAS BEEN DOWN FOR AN HOUR MY LIFE IS OVER ;_; ;_; ;_;

Seriously, though, I remember this happening a couple of times before. Usually it's fixed within a few hours.

EDIT: o hay its fixed



			
				marmelmm said:
			
		

> In the meantime, for your entertainment pleasure:
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Frank_Zappa
> 
> -MMM-



...<3


----------



## AndrewNeo (Oct 28, 2007)

I would guess there's an error in the code and it's not reporting what's happening for security reasons. I've had this happen on my PHP development server where a fatal error occurs, and errors are logged but not displayed. Just a white screen with no code.


----------



## Kodykitsune (Oct 28, 2007)

Came and joined the forums just to find out what's wrong, since no one know.... I'll just go wreak havoc elsewhere... woo just as I send this it's back up!  I guess I'm just so special it HAD to work when I came around! woo for importancy!


----------



## Wanderwolf (Oct 28, 2007)

That's about the size of it, too.  I'm getting a nice, fast ping from FA's server (95ms), but no content being served.

Nobody used the revert command, did they?  Turns out that's about like typing /format in DOS.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Oct 28, 2007)

cobalt said:
			
		

> Yuki_Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o_o DUN DUN......Dun....dun???

could FA be ddos'ed by the C**n's boards : like perdicted? its possible.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

update...........its back up, dont fret. X3


----------



## Leasara (Oct 28, 2007)

The problem is that FA's time axis has been offset into the past by 0.5 picoseconds.  It's still there, but but the page loads into the past instead of the present.


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 28, 2007)

Main site is back up.  You all may now go back to your regular viewing pleasure.


----------



## Vgm22 (Oct 28, 2007)

YAY! What happened though?


----------



## erete (Oct 28, 2007)

I just was able to get back on!!! YAH!!!


----------



## FirestormSix (Oct 28, 2007)

its back online here now.


----------



## Magica (Oct 28, 2007)

System Error
Database responded: Too many connections!


----------



## rednec0 (Oct 28, 2007)

site is still down! 

Fur Affinity
Error 502

Please wait a few minutes and try your request again.

The server is currently having difficulty responding to all requests. Administrators are working as quickly as possible to resolve this issue. Thank you for your understanding.

If you received this error while uploading a new submission, please check to see if your submission was partially created before attempting to upload again.

More information may be posted at the Site Status forum.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 28, 2007)

rednec0 said:
			
		

> site is still down!
> 
> Fur Affinity
> Error 502
> ...



Different problem.  Before, the site was completely down; now, it's just traffic-jammed.  Keep trying, you'll get through.


----------



## valorail (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm getting nothin but a white screen...;-;


----------



## Wanderwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

valorail said:
			
		

> i'm getting nothin but a white screen...;-;



Be patient; I was getting a snowblind screen, too, and I'm getting through fine now.


----------



## FurBoy223 (Oct 29, 2007)

I noticed that if you used .us rather than .net it worked
Although I think the issue has been resolved.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, I've had enough of this.
I've made a simple Step Program to follow when the Mainsite goes down so everyone is a bit more prepared the next time it happens.


----------



## codewolf (Oct 29, 2007)

please do not use any domain names other than the .net one as this can throw things out of whack  (or so i have been told )


----------



## yak (Oct 29, 2007)

The problem was caused by the overload of the DB server. Well,  in reality, it was a combination of all things.
Due to the need to transfer a (backup) of FA's data and code to a new box and some of it to my PC, max_connections from a single IP has been removed to allow a threaded download. Extensive data transfer of over two million small files really hit the performance of already overloaded HDD's (at any given moment of time I/O load ~105%), and the removal of connection limitations caused an increased request load, peaking at 36Mbit - all which lead to MySQL's max_connections being used in full and causing it to finally deadlock. Request queue + transaction + transaction timeous  =  parsing binlogs to revert transactions, with even more requests in the meantime. 
In short - not something MySQL can recover from.

Downtime of one hour and thirty seven minutes followed, until MySQL was brought up and was timing out at first until it "warmed up" it's buffer pool with index data.


----------



## codewolf (Oct 29, 2007)

in english: too much stuff happened, it stopped working for a little while, then needed to be coaxed back to life.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 29, 2007)

FA is a master of Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start. If it's down for a minute... give it time.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 29, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> FA is a master of Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start. If it's down for a minute... give it time.



FA is run on Konami Code XD


----------

